# Large Frames Tillers



## aegt5000

Here is the information I have on Large frame tillers.
There are Operation Maintenance Manuals and Parts
Lists for the 18025 and 18090 Tillers. If anyone has
any information on the 18093 Tiller please add it to
this thread.

Here is the info on the 25” Tiller 18025

25” Tiller 18025-01, -02 and –03 Illustrated Parts List Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-01, -02 and –03 Illustrated Parts List Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-01, -02 and –03 Illustrated Parts List Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-01, -02 and –03 Illustrated Parts List Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-02 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-02 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-02 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-02 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-03 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-03 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-03 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

25” Tiller 18025-03 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

Here is the info on the 33” Tiller 18090

33” Tiller 18090-01 Illustrated Parts List Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Illustrated Parts List Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Illustrated Parts List Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Illustrated Parts List Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 01


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 02


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 03


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## aegt5000

33” Tiller 18090-01 Operation Maintenance Manual Page 04


----------



## kickinkz

Thanks for posting these! I just picked up a 1969 Bolens 1455 with an 18025 01 tiller on it...needs a little work, and these manuals will go a long way.

Later
Phil


----------



## mcmopar

Do you still need the 18093 book?


----------

